# help - fixing a blistered finish



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all
need some emergency advice...

we just moved to Singapore, into an apartment furnished with new teak or teak-like furniture, probably made in indonesia. 

On day one, my wife accidentally roasted the top of one piece with a steam iron, and its finish blistered. I am not sure what the finish is... varnish? lacquer? shellac? I think it is not poly since we were told it does not tolerate water well.

So now: how to fix it before the landlord freaks out? Is it hopeless - i.e. should I just get some sandpaper, take it all down and re-finish? Or would its solvent (whether alcohol or thinner) be able to patch this enough to eek by?

pix are below, and thank you for any help.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I have no idea what finish may have been used in Indonesia, but I have done a temp repair on a table top with a by buffing it out with a little steel wool and then wiping down/buffing with the appropriate finish solvent. If you can do a test to find out what dissolves the finish (alcohol, etc., in a hidden area), you may be able to buff it out.

Sorry, I'm not much help, but I'm sure one of the professional finishing guys will have a better answer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You should first determine if it is real wood. The industry has come a long way with look-alikes. If it is real wood, it may be difficult to know what the finish actually is. The chemical tests aren't conclusive. IOW, alcohol (denatured) being the solvent for shellac doesn't preclude lacquer thinner from dissolving it or oil base varnish, of which mineral spirits is the base.

The finish is likely a film finish of some type, as an oiled finish isn't likely to blister like that. I wouldn't wipe with any solvents. I would use a microfiber mesh pad like Scotch Brite, or 400x wet-or-dry with a block, and water. If there is any stain, there may be the possibility that some could get removed. If there is a stain it would have to be blended in before adding any finish.

If the piece is a contemporary one it could be one of many finishes. If you get the blistering cleared, you could use a thinned dewaxed shellac mix and wipe it on. If that doesn't match the rest of the finish it could be dulled with fine bronze wool. Or use a thinned interior oil base varnish as a wipe on. It's hard to tell without actually seeing the damage.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Devildog.

Have a look at the underside of the table to see if the grain goes right through. If it does, then at least you are dealing with solid wood. If it is solid wood I would be inclined to remove the existing finish with stripper and refinish the top completely.

Gerry


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry to say,but I think going to your landlord is your best option.This damage is going to be very difficult to repair. Looks like it may be a stained top. You might cause more damage if you strip or sand it. He may be willing to let you repair it. Hope it goes well either way.
God Bless;Mainzy


----------

